# كيف احسب R و X للـ Inductor ?



## minismsm (29 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكماريد معرفة طريقة حساب الـ R والـ x في الملف ( z=R+jwL )بمعلومية الباور الذي يستهلكه الجهاز ( 1000 وات مثلا )والفولت ( 220 ) ومعامل القدرة (0,8) ؟وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## minismsm (30 مارس 2012)

160 مشاهدة وولا رد ؟؟


----------



## SUHAD# (7 أبريل 2012)

*من معلومية البور والفولتية والبور فاكتور تجد التيار 
التيار=1000/(220*0.8)=5.68امبير
المقاومة=220/5.68=38.72 اوم =R
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أما قيمة x فهي ناتجة من جا (جتا انفرس (0.8))
التيار =1000/(0.6*220)=7.57امبير
**المقاومة =220/7.57=29.04اوم=x
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*z=38.72+j29.04 ohm 

يا رب استفدت


----------



## minismsm (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا SUHAD# ولكن لم افهم الجزء الاخير الخاص بـ X ..

وكيف لم تدخل حسابات ال omega ؟؟


----------



## SUHAD# (11 أبريل 2012)

*two parts of impedance*

impedance=Z=R+jX
it has two parts. real part = R........imaginary part=X
real part coms from cos
imaginary part coms from sin
average power=p=v*i*pf
find current i
then magnitued of z = v/i
(z=v/i(pf+jsinCos^-1(pf


----------

